# Smoked Eggs In The Shell



## dr k (Sep 5, 2013)

0718131323.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 5, 2013






I set up the Kamado @ 175-200*.  Put 18 large raw eggs in elevated rack.  Smoked indirectly 1 hour to set eggs enough to insert thermometer through the shell of one egg.  I used Mulberry.  Continue till IT is 170*.  It only takes <1.5 hrs. so put the smoke to it pretty heavy.  Nice light tan smoke ring on egg whites.  They make great deviled eggs or just peel and eat.  Something different for Easter!

-Kurt


----------



## smoking b (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like smoked eggs & make them both raw or use ones already hard boiled with/without the shell


----------



## link (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks really good. 

I always Hard boil mine and then peel and smoke. 

It is the only way to make deviled eggs.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2013)

Great color! I always steam, peel and cold smoke. They make great deviled eggs, pickled eggs and egg salad!


----------



## dr k (Sep 5, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...





link said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> I always Hard boil mine and then peel and smoke.
> 
> It is the only way to make deviled eggs.


My lady doesn't like med./strong smoked foods so I thought I would try a few smokes raw with shells on.  I'll try hardboiled with shells on cold smoked.  When it cools down I'll hard boil peel and cold smoke with cheese.  Do they need a little coating of oil to keep from drying during cold smoking without the shell?


----------



## link (Sep 5, 2013)

DR K, 
I do just what you are talking about boil\peel and put in with some cheese. I do not put anything on the eggs.

Starting to get some cooler nights here I am going to have to pick up some cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Them there eggs are known as Pterodactyl eggs! Works good. I prefer to smoke peeled hard boiled eggs. Excellent in egg salad, potato salad, breakfast fatties, and of course deviled eggs!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 5, 2013)

Never done them raw.. but they take on a great color on the shell for sure!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 19, 2013)

The eggs will pick up a little smoke flavor cooking them this way, but don't confuse the brown egg white with a smoke ring.  They will pick up the same color in your kitchen oven with no smoke.   Eggs cooked this way can be a PITA to peel. Have you tried the 300 minute eggs? You can Google them, they have a very distinct taste.

Tom


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The eggs will pick up a little smoke flavor cooking them this way, but don't confuse the brown egg white with a smoke ring.  They will pick up the same color in your kitchen oven with no smoke.   Eggs cooked this way can be a PITA to peel. Have you tried the 300 minute eggs? You can Google them, they have a very distinct taste.
> 
> Tom


I will be trying the 300 minute eggs.  Sound great!  I'll wait for the fall/winter when using the oven for 5 hrs. or use the Kamado anytime.

-Kurt


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope you enjoy.  Let us know.

Tom


----------

